# Whats your current realistic dream bike?



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Quick... without thinking. First bike that jumps to mind. What is the bike you would love to get right now?

Be realistic... Something you plan on one day owning.


Mine..

Cervelo Soloist Carbon built up with Campagnolo Record groupo.. 

Such a sweet bike!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Custom Moots Compact......I'm drooling right now just thinking about it :arf:


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

http://feltracing.com/08/product.asp?catid=1504,1515&pid=8659


Felt F3 will be my next purchase


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

Argon18 radon w/ ultegra sl componentry


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

2009 Giant TCR Advanced


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

If we're dreaming....


http://www.colnago.com/en/catalogo2008/clx.php


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Texas Firemans Cruiser 26" or 29" BMX bike.....

http://www.firemansbikes.com/original.htm

It's about the only type of bike I want that don't have....

I'd also take a California Masi if I could find one


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

PlasticMotif said:


> http://feltracing.com/08/product.asp?catid=1504,1515&pid=8659
> 
> 
> Felt F3 will be my next purchase


If you haven't already, check out the Felt forum for a pic of the '09.


----------



## croscoe (Aug 8, 2007)

Soma Smoothie ES


----------



## bluemarinoni (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm riding it holmes!

Eddy Merckx Corsa 01.

Yellow.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

My Vanilla... easy to switch between fixed gear or Campy 10-sp operation... I cured me of Bike Lust.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Serotta Fierte with Ultegra or Rival.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

Custom Vanilla would be nice.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Cervelo R3 (or RS depending on fit)... I've never owned a carbon bike and I like the Paris-Roubaix pedigree.

singlecross


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Realistic, since Sachs & Vanilla are out. I'd probably go with a Kirk. Scratch that, I'd probably go with a Kirk anyway.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Seven ID8, custom geometry
S&S couplers
Wound Up Fork & Post
Transfer my Chorus gruppo over from my current ride, which I would sell to some retro-grouch who it would actually fit.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

For me, something that fits me very well, making it comfortable to ride. It would have a nice shifting group (105 or Ultegra), and very light wheels like the R-Sys.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*2 bike come to mind*

1.Custom Geo Colnago Extreme Power, Campy SR11 and Bora Wheels.
This paint job-










2.A old MASI with Campy Record.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Felt F2


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there 

Since last weekend im seriously thinking about a Litespeed Archon that i will built this next winter .

GGW


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Custom Speedway Cycles Fatback with 100mm rims, cold weather proofed. That's the first thing the comes to mind ( following the OP's instructions). For a road bike I'm with BMXH....a Felt F1 or 2.


----------



## Claudio14 (Jan 25, 2008)

S-works Roubaix Sl Dura-ace


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

Colnago CLX in the white paint job


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Custom steel road bike brazed by a good local builder (fairly short wait time) that can also do light touring and fire trails (i.e. can fit at least 32C tires).

Possibly even 650B or 26" wheels, still checking that out. 700C is not a sacred cow to me.

...


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Derosa King


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

The bike I have now is my dream bike


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

It's amazing to me that just about everyone has a different choice of dream bike and that's saying a lot considering the collective expertise in this forum. I would take that to mean that most the bikes out there are about equal. 

If I were dreaming it would be a Colnago CLX because it just felt perfect when I rode it, but being a newbie I've also not ridden more than about five brands.


----------



## IRMB (Jul 15, 2008)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Quick... without thinking. First bike that jumps to mind. What is the bike you would love to get right now?
> 
> Be realistic... Something you plan on one day owning.
> 
> ...


Custom Ti Potts. Sram Red. Alpha Q bars/fork. CK wheels. Should have it within 6 months or so.


----------



## EndoMadness (Jul 14, 2005)

+1 on the DeRosa King...ou beat me to it. Italiano all the way (with Campy of course)


----------



## martin55 (Jul 22, 2008)

Arrives Thursday
Club Racer - Independant Fabrication
Titanium with steel forks

only two more days!


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

i've got two:

cervelo p2c, ultegra sl, easton aeroforce/deltaforce bars, zipp 606

look 586, also with ultegra sl, fsa wing pro compact bars, zipp 343

EDIT: i guess i'm getting my third choice in tri-bikes in a couple weeks: a QRoo Caliente.
second choice would have been a Scott Plasma Team, but they stopped spec'ing them
with 105 last season and that left Scott out of my budget at $3600. I'm getting the QR
at end-of-season pricing, basically what i'd pay for a p2c if there were any available.


----------



## JMKB2 (Jul 8, 2008)

wilier izoard it will be mine in 6 mos


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

EndoMadness said:


> +1 on the DeRosa King...ou beat me to it. Italiano all the way (with Campy of course)


Saw one at Mellow Johnny's on Sunday........ beautiful.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=4524

demo'd one of these a few weeks ago, killer bike!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm surprised we're so spread out here.. not many people with repeats of others. Cept the DeRosa


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

BH Connect with the new Dura Ace


----------



## joe_blow (Jul 16, 2008)

bianchi tcube with chorus and zondas


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*Long rider*

Waterford ST-22

or 

IF Independence

and lots of time


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm putting together a "Frankenbike"

Cannondale Series 3 frame
1990 Chorus Crank
1986 Shimano 600 brakes
Tange Roller Headset.
1995 3T Prolight stem
1994 Scott SL bars
1990 Syncro 2 shifters (used in friction)
1996 Campy Atlanta Rims on 1996 American Classic hubs (Bladed)
1997 XT 8 speed Shimano rear deraileur
2001 Campy Chorus 10 speed front derailuer
2007 Shimano 112 UN70 Bottom Bracket
Salsa Ti QR
Regina 7 speed freewheel
Setta Race Ti saddle
Ritchie Pro Stem
Vittoria Open Corsa Evo-Cx
Syncro Ti Crank o matics
1998 Time Sprint Carbon Fork

Still deciding whether to go with the Modolo's shifters or just brake levers.

Most of this stuff was laying around my gargage. I think I've put $50.00 into it, which will increase depending on whether I go with levers or Shift/levers.

I know you are all drooling, so, I post pics later! ;?)

Ray


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Moots Psychlo-X with S&S couplers
or
Ritchey Breakaway Cross Ti

built w/ 2009 SRAM Force.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Super happy with my Moots Compact and cannot see any reason to change it for anything else.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

S-works Roubaix Dura-ace

But only if my DeRosa was stolen. Even then, I'm not too sure.


----------



## jcroadie (Feb 22, 2005)

*Dirt Boy is FLASHIN!*

A couple of years ago I had a chance to get a Colnago C-50. I have been cured of bike envy forever. Thanks Ernesto!


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Serotta Meivici SE but for $8400 (frame/fork) I'll keep on dreaming.....

http://www.serotta.com/meivici/specs.html


----------



## BluRooster (Sep 11, 2006)

Fondriest TF2 all Record in black and white

http://www.fondriestbici.com/eng/home.html


----------



## lv2ride (Sep 7, 2006)

*sexiest bike ever*

I cant believe noone has mentioned the sexiest looking bike of all....

pinarello prince the red black white version


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Seven IMX Cross

Maybe in a couple...three years when I can wear the wife down to letting me get a new bike. She's having a hard time understanding the concept that you can have more than one bike in your life.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

lv2ride said:


> I cant believe noone has mentioned the sexiest looking bike of all....
> 
> pinarello prince the red black white version


That's because the thread asks for REALISTIC. The Prince is north of $10,000. Speaking only for myself, that's absolutely not realistic!


----------



## 2wheelsonly (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm currently riding my realistic dream bikes. I can't imagine going to another bike without upgrading parts on my existing ones first. However, my not to unrealistic wish list would either be a Felt F1 or a Cervelo R3SL.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I pretty much have the bikes I want. The next real purchase is a Tandem so my GF can ride with me.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

I just got mine, 2009 S-Works Tarmac SL2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

[email protected]*k realistic. I am sick with realistic slapping me in the face every damn day.

Pinarello Prince in any of the colors. (I like the black/neon, any red/white combo, and the Valverde)

With Record, $7600.00 USD.

It can't be that much better than my Fuji.  






Right?


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*TakmanJapan says...*

Colnago Masterlight with the yellow decor paintjob.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

The Prince is beautiful. Such an amazing looking bike. Sad it's soo soo sooo expensive. Realistically I'll never get one..


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Can I change my mind? No, shut up, my first choice stays!
How dare you contradict me, I insist I have changed my mind!
You complete ass, stick to your guns! Keep quiet!

Forgot to take my multiple personality meds this morning.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Magsdad said:


> [email protected]*k realistic. I am sick with realistic slapping me in the face every damn day.
> 
> Pinarello Prince in any of the colors. (I like the black/neon, any red/white combo, and the Valverde)
> 
> ...



AGREED

"Realistic Dream bike" is an oxymoron. You can't put parameters on dreams.

That being said, GIVE ME THE DAMN PRINCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I've got a custom Ti Black Sheep with D/A now, but I'll have a new Crumpton SL, probably with Campy Rocord or Super-Record, in about 7 months. Both will be my dream bikes. I've also got a Black Sheep cross bike coming that should be really cool too. I guess they are all my dream bikes. Am I dreaming right now? Somebody pinch me!


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

i swear every Sunday while glancing over the eBay road frames section in my size 48-49-50-51 when i come across a Colnago masterlight like the one "TakmanJapan says" it becomes my Dream bike. Currently dreaming about finding one for $400, or a Fondriest x-status with a top tube 52cm or less.


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

I'd go for a custom Steve Potts monstercrosser. Drop bar specific, up to 1.8 tires, probably a chorus or Force group. 135mm spaced hubs, disc brake with full rack/touring mounts. Make it a SS coupled bike while you're at it. Type II fork.

Maybe ti, but most likely steel. Have an affinity for steel that Ti probably won't satisfy.

MMMM, Potts.

Plum


----------



## Rastaman (May 12, 2008)

I would love to own a Moots compact or vamoots depending on the fit. I have no idea what they run pricewise but i want one.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*This one is freaking dreamy.... *sigh**

prepare to be berdazzlerd.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

funknuggets said:


> prepare to be berdazzlerd.










*?*


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Time VXR Pro Team with Record.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Tandem*

Next bike on the upgrade plan for the household is the tandem.

CoMotion with Chorus and S/S couplers.


----------



## zoomtt (Feb 4, 2008)

De Rosa Idol in white.

Just picked it up last Friday


----------



## smokey422 (Feb 22, 2004)

It's probably a long way into the future: a Steelman Stage Race with Campy Chorus and a Dave's Speed Dream wheelset.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

have been thinking about one of those for a long time - please post a full bells and whilstles report when you pull the trigger


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

Look 585 with Record or SRAM Red and fulcrum racing zero wheels.

Tim


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

the great thing about bikes is that, if they really want to, most people can afford to own the bike of their dreams - it'll easily be worth more than their car but it's not unrealistic - how far can you get if you're in to cars if you have high end tastes?

mine:
Moots X-Mooto YBB 29'' with Rohloff, S&S couplers


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

I am riding it. My steel Serotta Fierte was great. But now I no longer have to worry about chipped or scratched paint since I have a bare titanium Serotta Legend. I had determined that for the additional cost of titanium that I could send the Fierte back for a factory repaint several times. I was going to do that until I saw a Legend SE frame in my size with ST and F-3 fork in the Serotta garage for $1,690. This is a $5,600 frame and fork so I could not pass it up! I could have found one cheaper on E-bay if I had not found this frame. But it came with a factory warranty and I added crash protection. I was glad I did this because the ds dropout cracked and Serotta replaced it under warranty.

Even though I have the exact bike I wanted, a custom Paramount built with bare 953 stainless steel would be something to dream about as we all do no matter what kind of bike we have. Or maybe a Parlee carbon......


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love my Pinarello 3.13 and as I sometimes dream about it, it must be my dream bike.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Spectrum w/ Record (steel) 

but would be silly happy w/

Merlin X light (MA produced)
De Rosa EL/OS


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

The 2007 Specialized Tarmac SL SWorks ($5.5k new). I'm riding in on Saturday.  You said realistic - normally I'd never buy a bike that expensive. I've ridden the Tarmac Expert ($3k) a bunch of times, and would have bought it if it wasn't for that red, white and blue color scheme this year. Blech.

So anyways...my local bike shop was willing to sell me the 2007 Tarmac for $3700. That was still to expensive for me, so I decided reliable wheels were better than really light wheels, and they gave me credit for the wheelset (it was like $800) and I'm replacing them with Mavic Open Pro's with an Ultegra hub. Now the bike's at $3400 before tax...if the test ride goes well I'll be picking it up!


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

*Realistically...*

In the next 6 months I hope to have one of either...

A Canyon Ultimate CF Pro - off the shelf with Campag Record and Lightweight Std wheelset,

or a Colnago CLX built with Campag Record and Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimate wheelset.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

You ride the same size as me. so, I guess we'll be bidding against each other!

Ray


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

Moots Compact. Stumbled on it used while looking for a used quality Ti to try. I got lucky. The geometry is identical to my custom #'s.
I have said it before...I have ridden plenty of bikes. I will never part with this one willingly.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

funknuggets said:


> prepare to be berdazzlerd.


there's a 53 on ebay going for $4699...

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-LOOK-586-M...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Okay, I know everyone has been checking their computer to see if I have posted pics of my Frankenbike dream bike. So, here is an update.

I have finished the project and decided to go with an old pair of Campy brake levers, circa 1991, that I had laying around. I also added a pair of Sampson Stratics, the Ti ones, with new bearings and new cleats that I also had laying around.

Before anyone starts asking if I'm taking orders I want you to know that this started off as a "one off" project. However, if your dream bike is a Frankenbike I will take orders but the wait time is 3 years and the cost is $8,999.

Pictures will be forth coming! ;?)


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

BTW, any accountants know the mark up on an $8,999 bike that cost around $50.00? I need this to complete my business plan.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm starting to get e-mail inquires about the 3 year wait time and cost, so, let me explain.

1) I have currently depleted my stock of frames and parts. It will take at least 3 years for me to replenish them. If I go Campy 11 speed, parts maybe sooner. However, I like to time test all parts. This way I'm sure they past my Q.A. standards and your getting someting that will work today, tomorrow and maybe next week.

2) The cost has been established by hours it takes for R.D. Here is an example. The cranks that were used were tested for 5 years and ridden around 16,000 miles. @ an average speed of 20 miles and hour that is 800 hours of work alone that was put into testing your part. Now add up the testing for all the other parts and you'll see that I'm making pennies an hour. 

Again, I need an accountant to help me figure this out for my business plan.

Anyway, I hope you can see that with all the time spent selecting, testing and building a Frankenbike the buyer is getting a deal.

I hope this helps and look forward to your business.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

I am very lucky, I currently own my dream bike-

Frame: 08 Lemond Tete de Course.- sure there are sexier frames out there but this one fits me best. At only 850 grams it is one of the lightest frames going. 

Full Dura-ace group- Ok, it's 7800, not the fancy new 7900 but it is still smooth and shiny.

Zipp 404s w/ Michelin Pro3s- they make me tingle.

FSA SLK Compact carbon bars and FSA OS115 stem. 

Fizik Aliante Braided carbon saddle- way too much $, but bling-o-tastic, and comfy too.

Thomson Masterpiece seatpost- cut down to drop some grams and replaced nuts/bolts with titanium hardware.

All this make me smile a lot.    

If I really wanted to dream big it might be a Colnago, full Record and Boras, but I would be lookin' a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Something carbon from Colnago or Look, with Dura-Ace components. Perhaps the wheels could be something simple along the lines of your typical ugly-ass-looking Ksyriums, since I currently ride them and have had ZERO problems with them.

…although compact crankset would be nice, but I’ve gotten along this fine for 22 years without a compact setup…


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Without riding it yet...Giant TCR C1. Hey, putting my upgrades into a new high efficiency furnace and some kitchen remodeling. 'Realistically' I am looking at a new bikes next year instead. I am not super crazy about the coloers of any of the current mass produced bikes anyway (call me vain).


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

If I had my choice of custom paint on my "future" Cervelo I would def rock out a solid white high gloss with simple black lettering. Yup.. Super clean and sexy.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Frankenbike update:

Three items to note regarding the roll out of the Frankenbike.

1) Weightweenies have been e-mailing me about the overall bike weight. This particular model came in @ 19.01lb and that is with pedals! However, availability of parts and engineering changes can vary from product to product.

2) My Advertising Director came by for a photo shoot and promised to have pics up by this evening.

3) I took it out for a quick test ride and all I can say is, "Oh, my god!" I live on a hill with a 16% grade and I can easily say that this bike will go up and down this hill. And, for an added bonus it will even stop and the end of the hill prior to entering a very busy street.

Anyway, I hope this installment assist all interested parties on the continued purchasing choice of their next Dream Bike!

Until the next time!


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

phoehn9111 said:


> Can I change my mind? No, shut up, my first choice stays!
> How dare you contradict me, I insist I have changed my mind!
> You complete ass, stick to your guns! Keep quiet!
> 
> Forgot to take my multiple personality meds this morning.


LMAO! I only have two personalities so I guess I don't need meds. heh! long way to go.


----------



## jpelaston (Jun 8, 2008)

Indy Fab 953 'cross bike.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

*Ridley dream bike*

"09 Ridley Noah, Areo frame only. I hope they will be available in blue.
I will swap my campy components over from my current Debernardi frame along with Campy Kamshin Gold Wheel sets to start.
then I will upgrade to the new "09 Campy Super Record 11 speed, drool!
I also want ot upgrade the wheelsets to Campy Shamal Ultra Gold. or Neuvation carbon Areos/ceramic. I will probably go with an FSA or equivalent carbon areo bar.

so far the swap is very do able. I can get the rest later.


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

Ti IF Club Racer w/cream panels.
IF Steel Fork painted cream to match panels.

Yummy...

LP


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

*Realistically?*

Cannondale System 6 with SRAM Red and Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels. However, if I can dream a little - Colnago Extreme Power with SRAM Red and Zipp 404 wheels


----------



## tjspahr (May 11, 2004)

loudog said:


> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=4524
> 
> demo'd one of these a few weeks ago, killer bike!


+1.

Mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Look 586 w/ Reynolds DV46 wheels. Full Record.


----------



## 80z28s6 (Feb 10, 2005)

Calfee Bamboo bike w/ full Red or Super Record!!! Yum


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

*Frankenbike pics*

As promised here are the advertising proofs for Frankenbike. It certainly is a dream bike! I'm sorry to say, though, that this bike has been sold. However, orders for your Dream Frankenbike are being taken.

Again, there is a 3 year waiting period and I do need half of the $8,999 up front at the start of your personalized build.

Enjoy!


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

marknelson said:


> If we're dreaming....
> 
> 
> http://www.colnago.com/en/catalogo2008/clx.php


I'd have to go with: 
http://www.colnago.com/en/catalogo2008/c50st.php

I rented one of these and went on a 50 mile ride recommended by the girl at the LBS. 
The bike accelerated like a rocket, it was extremely comfortable (with only a minor fitting) and a pleasure to ride. This is coming from a guy who usually can't tell a difference between different component levels. I thought the LBS girl lied to me about the distance. I felt like I'd only gone 25 miles. Since I didn't have my computer I wasn't sure, but got back to my friends house and confirmed with him and google maps the distance.

I just couldn't believe a bike could ride like that.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

jspharmd said:


> I'd have to go with:
> http://www.colnago.com/en/catalogo2008/c50st.php
> 
> I rented one of these and went on a 50 mile ride recommended by the girl at the LBS.
> ...


Thats nice. Tell us more about the girl.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

brentster said:


> Thats nice. Tell us more about the girl.


:devil: She was really cute, tall with brown hair, and really fit. However, a bit too masculine for me. I felt like she could/would kick my a** is I brought the bike back late. I also felt like she wanted to go ride with me and beat the crap out me on the road (although I find that attractive).


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

My realistic dream bike is whatever I will be able to get on craigslist for under 2k someday.

I keep telling my wife, I turn 40 in a couple of years, midlife crisis will set in, I will require Look/Cervelo/BH/Blue etc, if not, I will resort to a corvette and a girlfriend.

She said she could probably spend 2k on a bike, and take her chances with me getting a girlfriend.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Pegoretti Responsorium with a full Campy Record group and deda or itm cockpit. Although ti is very tempting as well.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

raymonda said:


> As promised here are the advertising proofs for Frankenbike. It certainly is a dream bike! I'm sorry to say, though, that this bike has been sold. However, orders for your Dream Frankenbike are being taken.
> 
> Again, there is a 3 year waiting period and I do need half of the $8,999 up front at the start of your personalized build.
> 
> Enjoy!


Very nice. I am doing something similiar with my old cannodale 1990 3.0 frame.


----------



## bigbri (Dec 27, 2005)

takmanjapan said:


> Colnago Masterlight with the yellow decor paintjob.


Just like mine, except mine is white. Sweet ride no matter the colour.


----------



## SimianSpeedster (Mar 13, 2008)

*Realistic dream bike*

Schwinn Peloton, 
Realistically it's more bike than I'll ever be a rider.


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

lv2ride said:


> I cant believe noone has mentioned the sexiest looking bike of all....
> 
> pinarello prince the red black white version



there it is.............


----------



## txn (Apr 4, 2006)

Easy, a custom steel True Fabs. In Green just like the one in their gallery, but without the smoke job. I'd relax the geometry a little bit and go for the internal cable routing. Add a nice carbon fork - Ouzo Pro, maybe?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*+1 on the Bamboo!*

I dreamed of my Orbea Orca for a year before I built it. 
My new dream is one of these. It's just too unique NOT to have! :yikes:


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I like my 5.2 Madone so much I'd probably get a Project 1 version of it with all DA or Campy components and a custom paint job.

My second choice would be a Moots - and I think a Ti bike might be in my future (once I figure out how much stiffness I'll gain/loose).

Bruce in Redding


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Rue Sports Uberlight Tandem w/Lightweights


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

*My market*

Great.:thumbsup: Now, don't think about cutting into Frankenbike market or I'll see you in court!


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

*Today's special is......*

Indy Fab Crown Jewel 953


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

My dream bike would have to be a custom 6/4 Ti frame from Carl Strong. No carbon stays, not extras, just a lean mean road machine. A Reynolds UL fork, Deda carbon bars, post and Zero100 stem should round out the components. With some new DA 7900 and maybe a custom wheelset with Zipp rims and White hubs and you have my dream bike.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

When I get to the position to be able to purchase my dream bike (reasonable or not) I will ride an SLC 01 BMC (in white and black) and a Look 586 (in white and black), and make a choice based on how they ride. I just love both those bikes. Campy Record of course. There are a lot of fantastic bikes out there (Colnago, Pinerello, De Rosa, Bianchi Time, Felt, Specialized, Cannondale, Trek, not to mention all the custom bikes etc. etc.), but these two just make my heart beat a little bit faster.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

Grey anodized Cervelo Soloist Team with Ultegra SL ice-grey components.

I took a standard red and silver (ugly) Soloist for a test ride and loved every minute.

I think the Cervelo R3 in white is pretty hot, and I'd fix that up with as many white parts as I can, and either Sram or Campy parts... to go with the overall color scheme.

My "dream bike" that I don't think is very realistic in terms of cash monies and my comfort in riding such an expensive bike is the Bianchi D2 Crono Carbon. The one with the noodly tubes. I love that bike, and I love those tubes.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Custom lugged steel Della Santa. Candy metallic blue with cream panels. Yummy!


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Siegler SCTT frame with Dura Ace everything. Zipp Wheels[hubbed in back]
or Orbea Ora TT absolutely love it. Sorry too many sweet bikes to name just one.


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

Realistic dream bike: Bianchi 928 C2C with Ultrega or Campy. I'm hoping in 2 years (gotta save up)

Real dream bike: Custom fit something or other, Colnago or maybe a Alberto Masi Nuovo Prestige


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

A new Cevelo RS sounds nice for the kind of riding I do - but I'm no lightweight so the thin seatstays scare me a bit.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

A moots mootour, with a TA pro 5 vis crank, Paul's Racer brakes (stud mounted, not bridge mounted), a brooks b17 saddle and a steel fork. 

And while we're dreaming, I'd also like the time to ride it.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

buck-50 said:


> And while we're dreaming, I'd also like the time to ride it.


LMAO!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

nagatahawk said:


> > Originally Posted by *buck-50*
> > _
> > And while we're dreaming, I'd also like the time to ride it._
> 
> ...


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

Masi 3VC. Just missed one in my size that went for a steal on eBay...still upset over that...


----------



## Mattbikeboy (Feb 18, 2004)

brentster said:


> AGREED
> 
> "Realistic Dream bike" is an oxymoron. You can't put parameters on dreams.
> 
> That being said, GIVE ME THE DAMN PRINCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Exactly -- I'm take the Black with the Neon Green please. :thumbsup: 

mbb


----------



## Cycle_Spice (Jun 28, 2006)

A Steel Colnago frame, SRAM RED Group, Mavic Wheels. Selle Italia


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

FastFred said:


> Masi 3VC. Just missed one in my size that went for a steal on eBay...still upset over that...


I just saw a Trek madone complete for $750 on Craigs list, a minute later the ad was pulled. probably was a joke ad.


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

Cervelo Soloist Team...

but realistically... a Specialized Roubaix


----------



## shellshock (May 17, 2008)

*New Ridley Noah*

Looks the sh#t, with record, oval concept aero road bars and deep rim reynolds it would be the fastest breakaway bike ever!!!!!


Although that slc-sl is pretty slick.


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

the bike i am dreaming about right now is the Cervelo soloist team. if i wanted to wait a little while it would be the felt f3. i can afford the cervelo soon but i want the f3 more so the f3 is my (reasonable) dream bike. my ultimate dream would be a Moots, full record, zipp 303's.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

sbglax13 said:


> the bike i am dreaming about right now is the Cervelo soloist team. if i wanted to wait a little while it would be the felt f3. i can afford the cervelo soon but i want the f3 more so the f3 is my (reasonable) dream bike. my ultimate dream would be a Moots, full record, zipp 303's.


Here's my F3:


----------



## jellybone (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm riding one of my dream bikes, 08 Pinarello Prince, Campy Record, Campy Bora's, basically a carbon copy of the Caisse D'Espargna team bikes, I even managed to get Valverde's custom saddle... 

I'm currently in the middle of building up my 07 System Six with Sram reds and either Campy Shamal or Eurus wheels (my rainy day bike).. Plus I've just ordered wheels for my next build, a 08 Isaac Impulse, going to be a Tune saddle, and Zipp 404/808 combo, no rush on this build as it's going to be either 09 Dura Ace or Dura Ace electric...

But the grand daddy of them all will be my Casati Marte, probably going to start on it late this year with Campy Super Record and Bora Ultra two's or Lew Racing... I think once I'm done these 4 builds I'm good, well if my old lady doesn't kill me first....


----------



## logansites (Jan 4, 2007)

Jelly can I borrow (have) a lot of money?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

well, as noted in an older thread, I'm already in the queue to get a Richard Sachs Signature, & that is most certainly my #1 dream bike...but (as also noted in that thread) I wouldn't necessarily "love to get it right now". Part of the reason being I _can't_ afford to get it "right now" (eRichie's wait list actually figures nicely into my personal austerity plan!), and part of the reason is that the waiting, the anticipation, and the discipline of saving my own money to pay for a Sachs is admittedly part of the appeal. If a genie in a bottle appeared tomorrow & offered me a brand new Sachs, I'm not sure there wouldn't be at least some hesitation on my part, if not a downright refusal.

So assuming the Sachs is already my Eventual Next Bike, my "current realistic dream bike/First bike that jumps to mind/the bike you would love to get right now?" would have to be

a Parlee Z1

and if that's not quite "realistic" enough, a Parlee Z2.


----------



## uber-stupid (Apr 9, 2002)

Guess I'm the weirdo...

Surly crosscheck with 7" disc brakes for premium city commuting. 

Barely hits the 4 figure range, but then again, that makes it that much more likely that I'll see my dream come true eh?


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

uber-stupid said:


> Guess I'm the weirdo...
> 
> Surly crosscheck with 7" disc brakes for premium city commuting.
> 
> Barely hits the 4 figure range, but then again, that makes it that much more likely that I'll see my dream come true eh?



The question is - at that price, why are you posting in the "dream bike" thread and not the "pic of the bike in my garage" thread?


----------



## tour (Jun 4, 2008)

im riding my dream frame with the R3. i would like to try red for components instead of D/A, and i would love a set of low profile climbing wheels, so the crosswinds dont blow me all over the road on the way down, but that isnt happening this year. the roads are too harsh, and i fear the sand that is left over from winter would ruin the braking surface

i also loved the soloist carbon, but the R3 was more comfortable. i guess i could say the soloist, but i know im not buying one unless i hit the lottery, which i dont play


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

As is in the picture, without the Gios pantograph Campy Super Record components.
https://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Gios/gios_sr_bike.htm
.
.


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

I would like to try a De Rosa. Which I don't know nor care right now because by them time I have enough money to build a bike like that the whole industry will change. Carbon will probably be the 'low-end' and they will have some new material they harvesting off of mars that weighs 1/2 what carbon does per volume and twice as strong.

Ok...so maybe I exaggerate, but I don't have the money now so why be too specific.


----------



## uber-stupid (Apr 9, 2002)

PaulRivers said:


> The question is - at that price, why are you posting in the "dream bike" thread and not the "pic of the bike in my garage" thread?


Easy... new apartment, Still trying to find room for the 6 bikes I already have... And the new place is me moving in with long term gf... Between my kitchen tool habit, my woodworking tool habit, and the bicycle habit, I have an easier time smuggling $100 purchases under the radar than I do $1000 purchases. Plus kitchen and woodworking tools are easier to hide.


----------



## nealric (Jul 5, 2007)

> Carbon will probably be the 'low-end' and they will have some new material they harvesting off of mars that weighs 1/2 what carbon does per volume and twice as strong.


Possibly, but what would the point really be? A carbon frame is already much less than 20% of the weight of the bike. 

No, what we need are wheels with variable rolling resistance along with computerized traction control. Close to 0% when cruising, add just enough traction to corner/accelerate/brake. That and a forcefield that causes you to be invisible to wind. It's totally realistic


----------



## dthomassps (May 24, 2008)

specialized tarmac SL2 with sram red


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

nealric said:


> Possibly, but what would the point really be? A carbon frame is already much less than 20% of the weight of the bike.
> 
> No, what we need are wheels with variable rolling resistance along with computerized traction control. Close to 0% when cruising, add just enough traction to corner/accelerate/brake. That and a forcefield that causes you to be invisible to wind. It's totally realistic


Aaaahahaha!


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I"m pretty happy with my Soloist Carbon. In fact I'm happy enough that there is no other frame that I want right now.

However I would like to switch the Dura-Ace for Super Record, and I want some carbon clincher wheels. The Reynolds DV46C is nice, but I'll probably end up with Zipp 404s. Those two "upgrades" will probably be $4,000 more. Wife will love that ...


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

My realistic dream bike... well I have a list about 35 long but these two are definitely at the top. My fricken awesome wife would be ok if I bought either of these two today, but I just don't really want them right now. Weird, I know. 

In the near future, I would like to purchase a Crumpton SL with Record and if Richard will take my money a deposit will soon be down on a red tubed and light cream lugged Sachs with Record. Funny thing is, I am a Shimano and Sram fan, but both of those bikes would look much better with Campy. Both really basic looking bikes, but I think they would be nice to own. 

I am suprised at the people that like the Prince. I just couldn't justify spending 10k on an Italian bike that is made in China. I know most are made in China or Taiwan, but for 10k they could make it in Italy.


----------



## esven89 (Jul 14, 2008)

my dream bike that is within reason is a scott addict r1 with zipp 404's....I would sleep with it every night if i got it.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

esven89 said:


> my dream bike that is within reason is a scott addict r1 with zipp 404's....I would sleep with it every night if i got it.


Scott Addict?????????????? Would you sell your soul to the Doping Devil to have one?

Ricco did. Are you SURE you want to go that route?


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I just ordered it; Colango CLX with Fulcrum Race 1 wheels and Cont 4000 tires: then trying to get a Colnago C50 or Dream Lux next month with the same wheels and tires but red spokes to replace black.


----------



## snoop (Jan 3, 2005)

*ultimate C50*

Guess what I already own my dream bike! but unfortunately its for sale see here

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=160289447413


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

My dream bike at the time was a 5200 Postal bike I'm on now, However lately this bike has occupied a lot of my thoughts for next bike
Casati Vola

http://www.ciclicasati.it/english/foto_vola.htm


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

Scott CR1 Team w DA
Cervelo Solosit Carbon


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

*realistic dream bike...*

Mine is the 2009 Ridley Noah. I have been saving up for that next bike that immediately grabbed me. The Noah was it and it is on order. Will be built up with Campy Record and Zipp 303's.


----------



## walleyeangler (Nov 4, 2005)

Roark Titanium.


----------



## mfuchs (Mar 20, 2002)

*sorry wrong place*

oops wrong place


----------



## mfuchs (Mar 20, 2002)

*Just finished mine*

Built it this summer and just put the saddle on last week. Frame was NOS and components came off my Klein Q Pro


----------



## jsabelis (Aug 8, 2008)

How do those wheels work for you? I was thinking about getting the ultra version.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Me, I'm riding a 585/DA and really have no road bike desires beyond that. Also have a sweet IRO fixie I blast around town on that I love. But the the touring thing has got a hold of me, and a custom CoMotion Americano with SS couplers and a passport is what I'm dreaming about these days.


----------



## mfuchs (Mar 20, 2002)

*Neutrons*

I love them. They are probably the best wheels that I have ever ridden. Light enough for me (about 1550g for the pair) and bullet proof. I have put about 5000 miles on them and they are still perfectly true. The only complaint is that my gp 4000 tires are a little difficult to mount.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

mfuchs said:


> * The only complaint is that my gp 4000 tires are a little difficult to mount*.


Isn't that weird how that works? I had to get my LBS to put my Vittoria tires on my Eastons and my gp 4000's slide right on.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

the Fuji TT bike is a magical looking machine, but I would stick with Trek and get an Equinox TTX SSL or whatever crazy name the top one has. But I would have to build it up from a frame since I wouldn't want SRAM.


----------



## mfuchs (Mar 20, 2002)

*I know what you mean*



 brentster said:


> Isn't that weird how that works? I had to get my LBS to put my Vittoria tires on my Eastons and my gp 4000's slide right on.


I used to have a set of Ventos and I could not get Vittorias on no matter how hard I tried. I finally gave up and sold them to a friend


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*A 2009 super six*

custom colors(team), with some DA stuff and carbon race wheels and american classic training wheels.:thumbsup:


----------



## jonathanwyk (Nov 19, 2008)

Bianchi 928 SL barloworld edition + campy super record + lightweight wheelset


----------



## rawsonstreet (Jul 17, 2008)

I believe the title was "realistic" dream bike..this is mine, not too expensive just hard to find


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

mine would be the felt f3 sl, SRAM!!!!!

http://www.feltracing.com/09-catalog/road/f-series/09-f3-sl.aspx


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

I could post a hundred here but I'll narrow it to:

ridley noah (yeah right)

chm eddy merckx with campy boras and record

no? giant tcr carbon

sigh.


----------



## bemmis (Sep 14, 2008)

in the process of building up a soma smoothie with '09 centaur. but i can see myself with a pinarello prince or colnago eps. maybe ridley noah, who knows...


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Salsa Casseroll SS complete with silver fenders, rack, nice panniers. Commuter.

Surly Instigator wih Fox 36 TALAS.

Then a new cyclocross bike. GT Cross, or Salsa Chilli con crosso. 

I feel like I can reasonably have any one of these within half a year or so, but the trouble is prioritizing which one.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm riding a 2007 LOOK 585 with Sram Red and Reyolds DV46C''s and 
a 2008 Time VXRS ULTEAM Dura Ace and Fulcrum Racing Speeds.

So I guess the dream bike would be a Time RXR with new Super Record and Lightweights.


----------



## Siado (Oct 21, 2008)

*Pegoretti Responsorium*

I just finished building mine. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=151097

Just added a set of Campy Neutron Ultras and can't wait to ride it...

//Edit: Oh, and yes the stem is "proper" now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

I have no "Dream Bikes" left.

I can honestly say, there is nothing I lust after that is not already in my garage.

I am lucky.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

I want to do a custom bike with all the detailing and style of a Raleigh Pro Mk IV. 
Lugged steel, Fastback stays, sloping fork crown, chromed chainstays, chainstay and forks.

Of course it will be built to my size and will fit modern components.


----------



## mondayC (May 22, 2008)

I'm so poor right now


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

jonathanwyk said:


> Bianchi 928 SL barloworld edition + campy super record + lightweight wheelset


I have a friend that has a couple of those, he really likes them.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Serotta Legend, Ti stays

I'm currently longing for a bike that fits like a glove and will last forever.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

kbiker3111 said:


> Serotta Legend, Ti stays
> 
> I'm currently longing for a bike that fits like a glove and will last forever.


What size??


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*Dream Of It Everyday....*

Only When I Wake Up..... It's Still There.....


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> 1.Custom Geo Colnago Extreme Power, Campy SR11 and Bora Wheels.
> This paint job-
> 
> 
> ...


two on EBay right now.


----------



## pw1972 (Jun 10, 2008)

Realistic dream bike? If it's a dream bike, I'll probably never own it, that's why it's a dream!



ZoSoSwiM said:


> Quick... without thinking. First bike that jumps to mind. What is the bike you would love to get right now?
> 
> Be realistic... Something you plan on one day owning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

My dream bike was the Bianchi 928 SL full Dura Ace with Ksyrium ES wheels.

I have it now.

My second dream bike was the Ridley X-Fire full Dura Ace with OpenPro/DA wheels. I have it too.



Cycling Nirvana !


----------



## fmarrs3 (Jul 10, 2007)

*colnago duh*

https://www.snortingbullphoto.com/photos/380705156_eL2aA-XL.jpg

Swap the ugly new Campy stuff for some 2000s-era Record Ti, sans carbon. Bella.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Probably a Parlee Z4 with Dura Ace all around.

If we're talking DREAM, then a Parlee Z1SL full custom.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

i was going to say maybe one of those new bianchi dolomiti veloce's (3000 on a bike might happen to me SOMEDAY), but that colnago fmarrs just posted is incredible.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Realistic dream bike, it looks like I will get in Feb. A Look 566, white with rival or a used Colnago CLX Ultegra. Thats about as much as I will ever be able to spend on a bike.


----------



## stringer (Jun 23, 2008)

Attainable dream ... 2009 Cervelo S1. 

Big eyed dream ... Colnago C50 (black/white).

Must say some of the dream bike pics here look like two wheel F1 cars


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad to see this thread of mine is still kicking! Now I must wonder how many of us will be getting closer to these dream bikes with the holidays.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

I built mine last year. The dream will be complete once I get a set of Lew's or DV46 ULs.


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

A nice steel lugged DeRosa, Colnago or Bianchi, from the late 80's with a full campy NR kit. But I'll settle for a bike made by some guy named Dario.


----------



## bianchi bob (Mar 23, 2008)

'06 Bianchi L'una, decked out with Campy to the max. Actually, already have it. Sweet bike !


----------

